
Show HN: Jasonette – Send entire native mobile app over HTTP as JSON - gliechtenstein
https://www.jasonette.com
======
jaflo
How is this connected to Jason
([http://www.jasonclient.org/](http://www.jasonclient.org/))? Did Apple force
the removal of the Jason client from the iOS App Store?

~~~
gliechtenstein
Hi, Jason is still on the appstore. There is absolutely no problem in that
department since the approach is far from violating any Apple policy (it works
just like a browser and doesn't "download" any additional code).

Soon after launching Jasonclient I realized the right thing to do is open
source it, so that people can use it for their own apps, as well as build on
top of it. That's why I've been working on open sourcing Jason for the last 5
months.

As for the difference:

Chrome : Chromium = Jason : Jasonette

Hope this makes sense!

------
jimhi
This post is seriously underrated for what it is. Amazing job, this could be a
new trend in the future

